# ttg galleries thumbnails  xml or php,  bug



## zepset35 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm using TTG Pages 4.3.1, In the "portfolio" section, I manage thumbnails with galeries title.
after that I export my galeries and my web site. I put the information on autoindex.xlm =>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<album>
   <thumbnail>/thumbnails/photo1.jpg</thumbnail>
   <title>Album Title</title>
   <description>Album Description</description>
   <url></url>
</album>
 The Folder thumbnails and the photo1.jpg are both there, I chek the permission to chmod 777, try try try 
but finally look there is no thumbnail in the menu  => http://www.photographite.com/galleryindex.php.
Please if someone can help !, I'm french if you can avoid slang, thank to you
If you need some more info? thank for anything you can help me belong with, Cyrille.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Cyrille, welcome to the LR Forums!

The TTG gallery assumes your thumbnail path is relative to the gallery path. So if your gallery is in http://www.photographite.com (great domain name, btw!), it will look for the thumbnail in http://www.photographite.com/thumbnails/. Is that the correct location for photo1.jpg?


----------



## zepset35 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you Mark,
the thumbnails is inside each galeries folder, exemples in london galerie ;
http://www.photographite.com/galleries/london/thumbnails/londres149.jpg

I still search  !!


----------



## jid9p80vph (Sep 29, 2011)

If I look at your PHP code, it actually specifies a completely different image for the London gallery:


```
<a href="[URL="http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/view-source:http://www.photographite.com/galleries/london"]http://www.photographite.com/galleries/london[/URL]"><img src="[URL="http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/view-source:http://www.photographite.com/home3/home4/ju12510/galleries/london/thumbnails/londres130.jpg"]/home3/home4/ju12510/galleries/london/thumbnails/londres130.jpg[/URL]" class="album-thumbnail" alt="Londres" /></a>
```

Perhaps it's a bug in the TTG code. Have you tried posting your problem in the TTG forums (http://forum.theturninggate.net/)? I'm sure there will be people there better qualified to help you than I am.


----------



## zepset35 (Sep 29, 2011)

Merci Marc,
yep the name in my code was not 130 but 149.jpg.. was just a example, 
I will try the forum u told me, look more based on TTG ! 
thousands thankx from france  cyrille.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Sep 29, 2011)

It's not so much the name, but the fact that the thumbnail is in a completely different folder than the one specified in the autoindex.xml that caught my eye (/thumbnails/ vs /home3/home4/ju12510/galleries/london/thumbnails/).


----------



## zepset35 (Sep 30, 2011)

eitheir with /home3/home4/ju12510/galleries/london/thumbnails/    in autoindex, still blank menu ! 
I may try some test on my host ! but dont know witch !! 
thank Marc I still try new stuff ...


----------

